# Mini CD-Pro2 Transport Kit



## sbelyo

Like the title says, this thread is about the Mini CD-Pro2 Transport kit from Hifidiy.Net

 It does NOT come with the CD-Pro2LF pick up. You'll have to buy that sperate from here: ENCO SYSTEMS - Your first stop for CD jukebox service.

 Enco-Group responded quickly to an email I sent inquiring about buying just one and if it was in stock. You can purchase just one unit and shipping is included. They are US based. I placed the order online last night 04/17/2008 so we'll see how long it takes.

 Lei from hifidiy.net is very quick to respond to questions and his replies answered all of my questions perfectly. So I placed the order today 04/18/2008 so we'll see how long it takes to cross the ocean.

 My total cost at this point is around $792.00

 My intentions for creating this thread is so that I can attempt to gather all current information on building this transport in one place for others that wish to give it a shot.


 hifidiy.net's instructions are mostly pictures with a few lines of text on their website. After reading threads from other kits it would seem that there really is no instruction manulal in english. I would like to use this thread to compile a step by step instruction manual in english with pictures.

 I would suspect this will take weeks to start to come together, so everyone hold on and enjoy the ride


----------



## Pars

You might take a look at this: diyAudio Forums - Finally, an affordable CD Transport: the Shigaclone story

 I like Philips mechs/transports, but they as a company really do suck in support and in bailing on a mech leaving it with no continued support. Building something based on one of their mechs is something I would think twice about, particularly at $1K. I'll watch your build with interest however, as I do really like the mechs.


----------



## sbelyo

I edited my cost down to $792.00

 I accidentally added in the cost of a DAC in there.


 I know those units aren't supported well by philips, but I just wanted to make a go of it. I read all the time about how those units are found in players and transports that are in the several thousands of $ so if I could get a taste of it for under a grand I figured I'd try.

 I'll read that thread to see what's going on there.


----------



## sbelyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You might take a look at this: diyAudio Forums - Finally, an affordable CD Transport: the Shigaclone story

 I like Philips mechs/transports, but they as a company really do suck in support and in bailing on a mech leaving it with no continued support. Building something based on one of their mechs is something I would think twice about, particularly at $1K. I'll watch your build with interest however, as I do really like the mechs._

 

After reading through all that I'm just not that into making my own case and PSU. Then trying to find that radio etc etc...

 I wanted something where the machining was all done for me. And with kids and cats it has to look something like a finished consumer electronic item.

 Having a transport mounted to plywood with no top and a million wires spells out ATTENTION touch ME! around here...


----------



## sbelyo

The CD-Pro2 has arrived 04/22/2008

 Enco Systems gets my vote 5 days from click to door step

 The fedex man cometh:


----------



## swt61

Very cool stuff. I love my first edition hifidiy.net transport, and I'll definitely keep looking in on this one!


----------



## n_maher

Steve,

 Let me know if I can be of any help with the build. I can't promise that I remember much about building the original transport (that swt has now) but I think that I still have all of the correspondence that I sent back and forth with HiFiDIY which may contain helpful information for you.

 Best of luck with the build!


----------



## Pars

Yes, looks good! Good luck!


----------



## sbelyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Steve,

 Let me know if I can be of any help with the build. I can't promise that I remember much about building the original transport (that swt has now) but I think that I still have all of the correspondence that I sent back and forth with HiFiDIY which may contain helpful information for you.

 Best of luck with the build!_

 

Thanks nate...

 we'll see what come in the next few weeks. I also ordered their extreme 1543 dac to go with the transport.


----------



## spookygonk

/subscribes to thread


----------



## sbelyo

The postman has delivered a large heavily taped package from China....

 Hmm.. I wonder what it is? I'll have to wait and see when I get home

 14 Days from China door to door


----------



## luvdunhill

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You might take a look at this: diyAudio Forums - Finally, an affordable CD Transport: the Shigaclone story_

 

nothing to see there .... keep moving ....


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nothing to see there .... keep moving ...._

 

Hehe... no good?


----------



## luvdunhill

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe... no good?_

 

I'll let you know this weekend, as my custom r-core transformer is stuck at the post office until tomorrow morning! Using the stock transformer, things are very very very nice


----------



## sbelyo

It appears that the package was ripped open during transit. There are some parts missing for certain.

 I have to sort through everything tomorrow to find out what is missing. I'll post some pics of everything as well

 In the mean time I couldn't resist building the remote. It's machined out of a block of aluminum with nice aluminum buttons also.

 Aside from the package being violated I'd like to note some positives.

 1. The machining on the case panels is top notch

 2. The PCB's are great quality and all components are marked

 3. The components included are very good. The caps are elna and nichicon muse. The film caps are wima black. The resistors are vishay-dale except in the non critical areas like led's and displays.

 This is a very well thought out kit


----------



## Pendergast

I have started to work on the shigaclone myself and looking forward to see how your project will go!


----------



## sbelyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pendergast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have started to work on the shigaclone myself and looking forward to see how your project will go!_

 

The shigaclone did not interest me. I don't have the time to scout for a radio that may or may not have the right parts, then build a PSU and enclosure that looks professional.

 This kit does exactly what I'm looking for and all parts are easily found.

 Basically you can have a CD-Pro2M based transport with remote for under $800.00 US

 I can't find any transport with those specs close to $800


----------



## Pendergast

I guess I was not clear enough: I am doing the shigaclone, as a DIY projet. You are doing this other project which I am also very much interested in.


----------



## luvdunhill

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbelyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The shigaclone did not interest me. I don't have the time to scout for a radio that may or may not have the right parts, then build a PSU and enclosure that looks professional.

 This kit does exactly what I'm looking for and all parts are easily found.

 Basically you can have a CD-Pro2M based transport with remote for under $800.00 US

 I can't find any transport with those specs close to $800_

 

I've never heard a really good sounding CD-Pro2M based transport... Maybe it's just the ones I've heard, but they are what they are to me.... jukebox transports. I don't see why everyone gets so excited about these. Anyways, what will you be comparing this transport to, if I may ask?

 We need a Shigaclone thread I suppose then


----------



## sbelyo

Here's some pics of the remote:









 Assembly was pretty easy..
CD Transport Assembly ----Aluminum Remote Control-HIFIDIY


----------



## sbelyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pendergast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess I was not clear enough: I am doing the shigaclone, as a DIY projet. You are doing this other project which I am also very much interested in._

 

No Problem... I just didn't want people thinking this was a shigaclone thread.

 My apologies...


----------



## sbelyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never heard a really good sounding CD-Pro2M based transport... Maybe it's just the ones I've heard, but they are what they are to me.... jukebox transports. I don't see why everyone gets so excited about these. Anyways, what will you be comparing this transport to, if I may ask?

 We need a Shigaclone thread I suppose then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll be comparing it to my Philips DVD-963SA and a HK HD7600

 I don't have another stand alone transport to compare it with so I'll play all 3 into the Extreme 1543 DAC from the same website.

 It just turned out to be one of those days where I was looking for something to build. I had always admired the Pro2 because it looked sturdy. And then there's all of the talk about this pickup being in transports costing several thousand $'s etc etc.


----------



## luvdunhill

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbelyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ And then there's all of the talk about this pickup being in transports costing several thousand $'s etc etc._

 

there are a few transports, Ensemble, North Star, Shanling, Pathos, Sim Audio, Audio Aero... it will be an interesting project


----------



## fierce_freak

I put in an order yesterday somewhere for the boombox used in the shigaclone project.


----------



## luvdunhill

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fierce_freak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I put in an order yesterday somewhere for the boombox used in the shigaclone project._

 

sweet! that makes at least 4 head-fi'ers then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if we only had a mutual friend with great woodworking skills who needed a new transport for a second DAC he/she might be acquiring .....


----------



## zillac

The mini transport sure looks good! Good luck!

 I'm waiting for their LARGE cd transport project : D


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sweet! that makes at least 4 head-fi'ers then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if we only had a mutual friend with great woodworking skills who needed a new transport for a second DAC he/she might be acquiring ....._

 

I was toying with it, but I don't even use a sep. DAC, so... nyet for now.

 OP: Good luck on your CD-Pro2 assy., hope they replace the parts you are missing. The remote really looks nice!


----------



## sbelyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OP: Good luck on your CD-Pro2 assy., hope they replace the parts you are missing. The remote really looks nice!_

 

I figured out what I'm missing and sent the list to them.

 They're shipping them out tomorrow


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbelyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It appears that the package was ripped open during transit. There are some parts missing for certain._

 

Ugh, that's exactly how my build started. They did replace all of the parts in a timely fashion but I was hoping they had gotten better about their packaging. :| 

 However, one you have the parts I think you'll find that things will go pretty smoothly and quickly. 

 Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## luvdunhill

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was toying with it, but I don't even use a sep. DAC, so... nyet for now_

 

just stick it in a single case and leave out the resistors on DOUT.

 anyways, enough OT for me (in this thread at least) ... have fun guys!


----------



## sbelyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ugh, that's exactly how my build started. They did replace all of the parts in a timely fashion but I was hoping they had gotten better about their packaging. :| 

 However, one you have the parts I think you'll find that things will go pretty smoothly and quickly. 

 Looking forward to the finished product._

 

It looks like the box had something real heavy stacked on top of it. That split the side open and allowed the contents that were on top to move around and fall to the bottom. It was taped closed later on in transit, but it leaked parts all the way here.

 I think that if they would place all the seperate components bags in one bigger bag and tape the bag to the top piece of styrofoam it wouldn't happen.

 So note to future buyers of this kit... Ask them to double bag the components and secure with tape.

 It really wasn't a big deal in the end as you can easily find out what you are missing if you navigate their US site long enough. Once I knew what I was missing I sent them an email and they responded within an hour. It just took me a little longer to figure out what I was missing because I ordered a DAC kit and chassis also. So I actually had 2 kits to sort through.

 I think you're right about the build being a smooth one. I already put together the remote. I'll put the display panel together tonight maybe followed by populating the transport pcb.


----------



## n_maher

The description of your package sounds eerily familiar. Glad to hear they're taking care of you in a timely manner.


----------



## yotacowboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fierce_freak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I put in an order yesterday somewhere for the boombox used in the shigaclone project._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sweet! that makes at least 4 head-fi'ers then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if we only had a mutual friend with great woodworking skills who needed a new transport for a second DAC he/she might be acquiring ....._

 

Just a little more OT:

 After seeing the shigaclone threads elsewhere, i noticed how similar the transport mech looks to my Rega Apollo... upon further investigation, lo and behold, Rega's using the same, too!


----------



## sbelyo

I got all the missing parts in. I'm going to try and get some stuff assembled and post some pics.


----------



## luvdunhill

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yotacowboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a little more OT:

 After seeing the shigaclone threads elsewhere, i noticed how similar the transport mech looks to my Rega Apollo... upon further investigation, lo and behold, Rega's using the same, too!_

 

seriously? Any pics? Sanyo transports FTW!

 sure it's just not the same laser mechanism?


----------



## AudioCats

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_seriously? Any pics? Sanyo transports FTW!

 sure it's just not the same laser mechanism?_

 

time for a seperate shigaclone thread, maybe?


----------



## sbelyo

Sorry everyone...

 I've had some family issues to take care of along with upgrading my electrical service to 200 amp and installing a whole house surge suppressor.

 I should be building some of it tonight


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never heard a really good sounding CD-Pro2M based transport... Maybe it's just the ones I've heard, but they are what they are to me.... jukebox transports. I don't see why everyone gets so excited about these. Anyways, what will you be comparing this transport to, if I may ask?

 We need a Shigaclone thread I suppose then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I recall getting positive reviews from many around these parts with the CD-Pro2M one I built eons ago. I rather like the footprint of this one, mine was monstrous before I disassembled it.


----------



## rl5555

I consider CD-PRO2 on top of the transport food chain. 
 As you can see that some of the worlds best cd transport uses CD-Pro2 engine, for exemple:

 Metronome Kalista





 and 
 Mark Levinson No 31.5


----------



## viciouscycles

Hi. This is a kit that I am very interested in. Are you continuing this project?


----------



## schubert

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm building one of these (Mini CD Pro) and could use some help form someone with experience.  The kit looks great, very high quality, but the instructions are sadly lacking.  This doesn't matter with the electronics so much but I can't figure out the case.  There seems to be a switch to tell the player the door is open, but I can't figure out how to mount it (or how to mount the door, for that matter).  Can any of you with completed units post a revealing pic or two (of the unit, that is)?  It would be most appreciated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The hifidiy folks are very nice and try to help but aren't always very good at it.


----------



## schubert

HELLLLP!!  Anyone who has successfully (or unsuccessfully) built one of these Mini CD-Pro units - I'm having trouble.  I got it put together, but all I get is buzzing, crackling and distant sound.  Other digital sources play through the board with no problem.  I get no sound when I take the S/PDIF output directly from the Philips unit to the DAC.  Replacing the Philips unit made no difference (note:  CD-Pro2 supplier ENCO Systems - http://www.enco-group.com/ - is GREAT with customer service)
   
  Hifidiy is trying to help but they seem kind of baffled too.  Anyone out there have any ideas?


----------



## Nisbeth

Can you set the output format on the CDPro2 itself? I seem to recall reading that but I may be mistaken.
   
   
  /U.


----------



## schubert

Only by choosing the appropriate output terminal - there's one for S/PDIF and one for I2S, and the connector for one won't fit in the other.  There's also one for "flash", which I think is an amp-ready analog signal (I believe there is a DAC on board the CD-Pro2).  I could be wrong there.


----------



## sbelyo

Well, after a self imposed 2 year break from these projects I have started this one.  I have the player about 2/3rd's completed.  It's coming together nicely and I expect to make more progress tonight.  I can take pictures of certain angle that anybody wants.  I'll post the new English link to the kit's website later on tonight.


----------



## schubert

I'm interested in progress updates and any pics - good luck!


----------



## alexcp

Any luck resolving your problem? I am having exact same one. I did not ry to replace the CD-Pro, but I did check the SPDIF output (both of CD-Pro and of the Mini CD-Pro) with a scope, and it does look like a normal SPDIF signal. However, my DAC does not recognize it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





schubert said:


> HELLLLP!!  Anyone who has successfully (or unsuccessfully) built one of these Mini CD-Pro units - I'm having trouble.  I got it put together, but all I get is buzzing, crackling and distant sound.  Other digital sources play through the board with no problem.  I get no sound when I take the S/PDIF output directly from the Philips unit to the DAC.  Replacing the Philips unit made no difference (note:  CD-Pro2 supplier ENCO Systems - http://www.enco-group.com/ - is GREAT with customer service)
> 
> Hifidiy is trying to help but they seem kind of baffled too.  Anyone out there have any ideas?


----------



## schubert

No luck yet.  The boards are in China for the second time, and each time they tell me that they are fine.  So now they are on their way to Lei Song in California, and he's sending me a set of his boards.  I'll try his boards in my case, and he'll try my boards in his case, and we'll go from there.
   
  Have you tried sending a S/PDIF signal from another unit through your board to your DAC?  When I did that the signal was fine.  The signal directly from the Philips CD-Pro unit was taken by my DAC as well - it's only when the two are used together that the problem arises.  My power board gives the wrong voltages at the terminals marked "9 G 5" - I get more like 11.5, 0 12V.  I think this makes the opamp on the display board shut down, which in turn affects the signal put out by the CD-Pro.  Hifidiy tells me they get the correct voltages here, so I don't know what's going on, for my voltages are correct everywhere else.
   
  Please post if you get it figured out.


----------



## alexcp

Any luck yet?
   
  I got a reply from Hifidiy.net: "Please replace the 100kohm resistor that is close to the 74VHC74 by a 15kohm and then check". The only 100k resistor that may be relevant is the one providing feedback to the invertor in 74HC04 which acts as an amplifier, bringing the EBU/SPDIF voltage to the CMOS logic level. I will check that over the weekend.
   
  Alternatively, I am thinking of connecting the EBU connector of the CD-Pro (which is already isolated by a transformer on CD-Pro's board) directly to the RCA connector in the back of the transport. Optical and balanced outputs would not work, but I can live with that.


----------



## schubert

I hate to resurrect this thread yet again, but my mini-CD pro transport has died and I need help!  It was working fine for a few months,and one day it just stopped recognizing discs - any CD I put in results in a "No Disc" message.  I'm not sure what to check other than the voltages on the power board, and they're OK when the CD-Pro module and display board are disconnected, but several go way out of whack when the CD-Pro and display board are connected.  These are the voltages supplied by HiFiDiy.net:

   
  This is what I get:
   

  None of the voltages change significantly when a disc is loaded.  The voltages at the bottom left are supposed to be 9V & 5V, according to the silkscreen on the board.  When a disc is inserted it turns part way around twice and stops.
   
  HiFiDIY has been no help, and communication with them is difficult at best.  Their last message suggested the problem may be in the Philips transport unit, but I sincerely doubt that since they're built like tanks and I've had no end of problems with the hifidiy boards.  Does anyone out there know enough about these units to tell me what to check?  I have access to an oscilloscope, but I haven't used it because I don't know what to look for.  Thanks!


----------

